# Sooty Grouse



## Glenn Bartley (Jul 29, 2014)

These are such strange and fascinating birds. Pretty cool to watch them hooting away!

















Camera Model: Canon EOS 7D
Shutter speed: 1/250 sec
Flash: On
ISO: 640
Lens: EF300mm f/4L IS USM +1.4x


----------



## rpt (Jul 29, 2014)

Nice pictures!


----------



## Click (Jul 29, 2014)

Very nice shots Glenn. I especially like the first picture.


----------

